# OAA agm



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

So who's going this weekend to the OAA agm


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I will be there to add at least half an hour to the meeting with things to discuss that nobody else will think are worth talking about.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

If I'm back in time I will go.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono did you finally join the oaa ..as you stated that you where so against it here on at...numerous times... just wondering...remember you have to be a member to vote on items....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash only 1/2 an hour...you ok buddy... lol lol lol just yanking your chain...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in...


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

We will be there.

Hey Bigjono, if you are able to make it up, I know a little girl who will love you for the rest of your life if a little piggy tags along.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> We will be there.
> 
> Hey Bigjono, if you are able to make it up, I know a little girl who will love you for the rest of your life if a little piggy tags along.


Lol, if I can't get there said Piggy will get a lift to either Shooters Choice or Dave McQ via Rob Raby next week.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just got back from the AGM.

President and 3 VPs whose positions were up were reinstated for another term - no other nominations, so no vote required.
Three Zone Directors stepped down, and 3 new people volunteered for Western, Central and Eastern. I may be wrong on this so check the website for the details and info on routine business after a few days.

Some rule changes: 

Anyone shooting "compound" division - that is, FITA "World Archery" style, will now be required to use 9.3mm max arrows for all rounds, not just the WA rounds - this means the 27 size won't be permitted for the indoor IFAA or Field champs in this division.

RU division will now allow one 12" stabilizer (no other stabs or weights), and limb-activated or under-arrow clickers.

There was some discussion on built-up solid shelf rests for the Trad division, but no decision was made.

Also: the OAA will develop and maintain a "Coach Directory" on its website to list names, locations and contact information of certified Ontario coaches who are interested in being contacted by archers for their services. More on this later on the OAA website, and coaches will be contacted with information on this shortly.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Can you clarify the RU ruling please. I assume the integral weights that that many BB specific risers have are still ok?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No discussion of internal weights. The intent of the rule change was to follow the IBO rule which is I believe this one http://www.ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=56 


> A recurve or longbow shot with fingers directly contacting the bowstring using a glove, finger tab, or bare fingers. No sighting device of any kind may be used. A rest and plunger are all that may reside within the sight window of the bow. A stabilizer may be used but will not exceed 12” in length. A clicker is allowed but must not be mounted in the sight window of the riser. There shall be NO markings on the bow or bowstring (intentional or accidental) that could be construed as sighting marks. All arrows shall be of the same material and be of uniform length and weight. String walking and face walking are permitted in the RU class. RU archers will shoot from the orange stake.


With only a couple of words changed. "A stabilizer" was changed to "one stabilizer" to eliminate confusion regarding screw-in weights, and the clicker reference was changed to say "a limb-mounted or under-arrow clicker may be used", and "orange stakes" was changed to "white stakes".


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok thanks, I will leave my iBO RU rig as it is then.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Any discussion of Peer Grouping for the Triple Crown?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

john I sent a letter to mike re stab in FAVOR of.....hope it was of some help...are you still moving out west..after all we need you now to build up ru class numbers...and I might shoot rule class again ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash thanks for the update...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Ted, I'm sure your letter helped but I'm glad the OAA have matched the class to iBO RU, it makes way more sense.
Not sure on my move yet, work will decide.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Stash said:


> Nope.


Of course not


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If anyone is interested the position of 3D director is open. Here us a chance to get involved and make your mark on 3D in the province. Just drop an email to Mike Martin on the OAA website.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what does 3-d director have as a job description or where can it be seen and read ????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I agree john will help class.. ibo before guys had 3 ft stabs when I shot worlds...I presume if weight is internal in riser ok ..I don`t shoot weight add on ..as it takes everthing I have to just lift my bow lol lol ..take care safe travels and book aug 1 and 2 as that's when pand p tourney is or that weekend..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The long stab has gone in iBO now Ted, it's 12" max. You wouldn't want to shoot my bow then Ted, it's almost 7# with the limbs on


----------

